# Car tax (IUC)



## wink

Does anyone know if it is possible to pay car tax online to Finanças?


----------



## canoeman

Yes if you have registered for online access to your fiscal number and a Portuguese bank with internet banking, do you want details on how to do it?


----------



## wink

canoeman said:


> Yes if you have registered for online access to your fiscal number and a Portuguese bank with internet banking, do you want details on how to do it?


Thank you Canoeman, I would like details on how to register for online access and the procedure to pay my car tax.


----------



## canoeman

go to main page Portal das Finanas click on Clique para aceder opens Financas page save to favorites

On right side click on NOVO UTILIZADOR
Complete form NIF number, e-mail address, Fiscal address, select security question and answer, select how you want messages e-mail or SMS
click Pedir Senha

You'll get an e-mail response and a PIN number through post, generally within 7 days but New Year might delay, you can then activate your on-line access.
I'll do IUC as a separate post


----------



## wink

Thank's again Canoeman, Finanças form completed, but I will have to join the queue at Finanças tomorrow because that is the day my car tax expires. However, please post the process of completing the application online which will be useful for next year.

Happy New Year
Wink


----------



## canoeman

don't leave it to late in the day, not sure their open Monday which would be last day of the month


----------



## canoeman

Here you go, sounds a bit more complicated than it is, 

IUC can be paid 1 month prior to Registration month but no later than last day of month of Registration
Open Financas page top right enter NIF number > password > Entar
Next page Section Servicos > € Pagar
Next page click on Imposto Unico de Circulacao
Next page check 1st Circle Pesquisa Ligerios > Pesquisa
Next page Details the IUC, date, 
*Check the box to left* of matriculation number, year,catergory, date to pay by, amount >Emitir
Next page check details then > emitir para pragmento
Box appears click OK
Print PDF file this gives you the Entidade & Reference you need for online or multibanco payment, each bank has a slightly different set up mine has a dedicated Financas payment section.
Once paid print and keep proof of payment


----------



## wink

Hi Canoeman, first in the queue at Finanças this morning and tax paid, it wasn't as busy as I had expected, but next year I will do it online and use the Procedure you have kindly posted


----------



## Sdg1973

*IUC when selling*

Hi

I'd like a second opinion if possible. 

I've traded my car for a younger model and didn't pay the IUC, due this month. The garage says I have to pay it anyway. Seems harsh. Are they right?

Cheers

Sean


----------



## canoeman

IUC is the responsibility of the registererd car owner at IUC renewal , so if a buyer or garage purchased from you before end of month its their responsibility providing its been re-registered, but car dealers are unlikely to re- register the car till it sells so you are still the registered owner for IUC catch 22 or some very hard talking with garage, currently you will be the one billed and fined by Financas for non payment.


----------



## Etchy Boy

canoeman said:


> Here you go, sounds a bit more complicated than it is,
> 
> IUC can be paid 1 month prior to Registration month but no later than last day of month of Registration
> Open Financas page top right enter NIF number > password > Entar
> Next page Section Servicos > € Pagar
> Next page click on Imposto Unico de Circulacao
> Next page check 1st Circle Pesquisa Ligerios > Pesquisa
> Next page Details the IUC, date,
> *Check the box to left* of matriculation number, year,catergory, date to pay by, amount >Emitir
> Next page check details then > emitir para pragmento
> Box appears click OK
> Print PDF file this gives you the Entidade & Reference you need for online or multibanco payment, each bank has a slightly different set up mine has a dedicated Financas payment section.
> Once paid print and keep proof of payment


I matriculated my UK car over and received the PT matricula 12th March ... and yet Im still unable to pay the tax ... it doesnt exist in the Financas system ... I went in person plus I check the Portal daily, it just tells me no vehicles were found for me.

I went back to IMTT last Wed and was told everything is fine in their system and to go visit 'Conservatoria' (but I havent even received a livrete yet for the car) ... certainly hope Im not given a late payment charge as there's no way for me to pay the tax ... very confusing.


----------



## canoeman

Licence plate numbers are issued by IMTT, car is then registered to your ownership at Conservatoria who supply log book, then it appears on Financas system, best to check at Conservatoria if IMTT have completed their portion.


----------

